# Any of you in CA go through field collecting licensing lately



## JDS123 (Aug 30, 2017)

Been reading a bit, I see what I've read, then I've heard other things. What's the scoop lately to make it legal? One thing said it could take 21 weeks or something. So what's up my CA friends? For pedes and Ts.

I live in kern county by the way.

Also I couldn't decide what forum to post this in. So here it is lol. Hope it's ok


----------



## RTTB (Aug 31, 2017)

I'd like to know as well. It seems the permits pertain to scientific study but does not reference collecting for personal use. So nothing is implied. What have you heard?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Aug 31, 2017)

https://www.wildlife.ca.gov/Licensing/Directory
 https://www.wildlife.ca.gov/Conservation/CESA

https://www.wildlife.ca.gov/Conservation/CESA/Incidental-Take-Permits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 31, 2017)

The Snark said:


> https://www.wildlife.ca.gov/Licensing/Directory
> https://www.wildlife.ca.gov/Conservation/CESA
> 
> https://www.wildlife.ca.gov/Conservation/CESA/Incidental-Take-Permits


Thank you for the links, I'm just mainly looking for someone who has actually done it here. 

Nice to have the links at hand though thanks.


----------



## RTTB (Aug 31, 2017)

$400 to collect some bugs in my home state. Really?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RTTB (Aug 31, 2017)

The way I read it is that terrestrial invertebrates are not even in the conversation. Vernal pool and freshwater invertebrates require a permit to collect. Ridiculously confusing. That's CA bureaucracy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 31, 2017)

I don't think "amateur" collectors are required a permit to collect terrestrial invertebrates (The Scientific Collecting Permit covers terrestrial invertebrates). To quote Lynn Kimsey, Director of the Bohart Museum of Entomology(her response about this absurd new law that requires an individual tied to an institution - including students tasked by their professors to collect insects for example):

" This will make it even more difficult to study or teach about insects in California,” she said, adding that “Today, California is the only state in the U.S. that requires collecting permits to collect any terrestrial invertebrates, insects, slugs, millipedes, spiders, etc. anywhere in the state, private property, parks, federal lands, cities even, if it's being done for scientific research or teaching in K-12 and college. _*Ironically, there are no permit requirements for amateur collectors who can collect as much as they want.*_”

The _*Scientific Permit *_as required explicitly states "All species may be taken for scientific purposes but not all may be taken for educational, non-commercial propagation, or management purposes". It makes no mention of "recreational uses" whatsoever. Human recreation is an inherent right and they cannot impose restrictions on that, unless your idea of recreation includes throwing people off bridges.

Either way, the law has loop holes, as is typical of any written amendment. This law obviously will not be strictly enforced, and as doing so would render killing that cockroach in your bathroom illegal.

To close everything, it's always best to memorize what are covered, and what are not, so should a random inspection by a law enforcement personnel take place, you know what to answer or say. Knowing your laws goes a long way.


Edward

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JDS123 (Sep 1, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I don't think "amateur" collectors are required a permit to collect terrestrial invertebrates (The Scientific Collecting Permit covers terrestrial invertebrates). To quote Lynn Kimsey, Director of the Bohart Museum of Entomology(her response about this absurd new law that requires an individual tied to an institution - including students tasked by their professors to collect insects for example):
> 
> " This will make it even more difficult to study or teach about insects in California,” she said, adding that “Today, California is the only state in the U.S. that requires collecting permits to collect any terrestrial invertebrates, insects, slugs, millipedes, spiders, etc. anywhere in the state, private property, parks, federal lands, cities even, if it's being done for scientific research or teaching in K-12 and college. _*Ironically, there are no permit requirements for amateur collectors who can collect as much as they want.*_”
> 
> ...


So basically what you got from that is, I can grab a centipede from the hills and bring it home to my collection? Just not if I'm a teacher though doing it for a class? 

Sry so tired, just drove 400 miles today bleh.


----------



## JDS123 (Sep 1, 2017)

RTTB said:


> $400 to collect some bugs in my home state. Really?


Lol, I gotta read it more when not so tired.


----------



## RTTB (Sep 1, 2017)

It's confusing but I feel better now that I can go about my amateur collecting hassle free. Hopefully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JDS123 (Sep 1, 2017)

RTTB said:


> It's confusing but I feel better now that I can go about my amateur collecting hassle free. Hopefully.


You feel like that's the outcome of our brilliant thread so far lol? Jk, cuz I'm still a bit unsure.


----------



## RTTB (Sep 1, 2017)

Amateur collecting isn't even mentioned. I have to get a freshwater fishing license under $60 yearly to collect reptiles and amphibians in CA. No problem. I can catch a variety of cool snakes and such. It wouldn't make sense that I would now have to pay $420 for a 3 year permit to collect insects arachnids etc.


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 1, 2017)

Any how, this CA Scientific Collecting Permit requirement is a 60-70 year old law. Someone just randomly brought it up.


----------



## The Snark (Sep 1, 2017)

be aware that fish and wildlife regulations vary from area to area, county to county. they can be altered without notice and are subject to enforcement officer interpretation. get the local low down and write the authorities name down for reference.

these rules are very arbitrary. the OPs Kern River has barbed and barbless fly fishing delineated by certain trail crossings. a few feet separate legal from a hefty fine. if the game warden has an itch, you could get slammed with little or no recourse.


----------

